# AKC and Kennel names



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

In my agreement with the kennel I bought my pup from recently a term of the purchase was that VDHG names all puppies. I have no problem with this and readilly agreed.

While filling out my AKC papers the pups name was already input in the form and signed off by the breeder, I have given her a different "call" name as I dont like the papered name. 

My question is: on the AKC papers can I leave her name as it is and then ad "ROOK" in quotations to the end of her registered name? Or do I have to leave it as it is?

EG: On the regitration form it reads: JESSI VON DER HAUS GILL

I want to change it to read JESSI VON DER HAUS GILL "ROOK"

My next question is: On the pedigree database how am I supposed to register her?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Kat

Good Grief, if I'm going to pay $1k or more for a puppy I think I should have some input on the freakin puppies name?
I can see approving the name that you selected, but naming YOUR dog for you? WTF






Kat LaPlante said:


> In my agreement with the kennel I bought my pup from recently a term of the purchase was that VDHG names all puppies. I have no problem with this and readilly agreed.
> 
> While filling out my AKC papers the pups name was already input in the form and signed off by the breeder, I have given her a different "call" name as I dont like the papered name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

According to AKC the person sending in the papers can name the pup whatever they want. That said, you might want to check your contract with VDHG to make sure changing the name doesn't violate anything there. 

I don't know if AKC will put quotes in a dogs name, but you can add Rook to the end if there is room. If they don't allow quotes, you could do something like "aka Rook", for French it's "dit ROOK", the Germans might have something similar.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A dog's call name does not have to be even remotely close to its registered name. You could call the dog 'Fifi' if you wanted, and it wouldn't make any difference. The registration is just a piece of paper.

If it were me, I wouldn't worry about it; just send the papers in and be done with it. You'll get an e-mail or letter from AKC a week or so later with a form to change the dog's registered name if you want to, anyway.

Anyplace you 'register' her (ie: PDB, Working-Dog.eu, etc.), you would put her AKC registered name.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Al was so wonderful to deal with I would feel uncomfortable if I did anyhting that wasn't on the up and up. This is the first AKC dog I have ever so dont know their guidelaines.

After watching the westminster though I figure 1 extra name is ok since some of those dogs have names as long as my arm.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Kat
> 
> Good Grief, if I'm going to pay $1k or more for a puppy I think I should have some input on the freakin puppies name?
> I can see approving the name that you selected, but naming YOUR dog for you? WTF


 
From what I can see Thomas it seems pretty common i figured it was for ease of paperwork for the different kennels....litter "A" all have "A" names; litter "B" etc. I assume my dog was from a "J" littler.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Your dog can't read. It doesn't really matter if you call it something different then it's registered name. It is very common for kennels to pre name litters or have letters assigned to a litter and allow owners to name their dog within that letter.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat LaPlante said:


> From what I can see Thomas it seems pretty common i figured it was for ease of paperwork for the different kennels....litter "A" all have "A" names; litter "B" etc. I assume my dog was from a "J" littler.


HI Kat,

Most of my dogs have been from breeders who wanted a name that started with a certain letter. I provided three names (and they agreed with my first choice). I didn't have any problem with that.
It's when they want to pick the actual name with no input from the owner that's a little too controlling to me?
Like everyone says, you can use any call name you want


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> From what I can see Thomas it seems pretty common i figured it was for ease of paperwork for the different kennels....litter "A" all have "A" names; litter "B" etc. I assume my dog was from a "J" littler.


Then J'Rook would have solved the problem.

I think AKC names can have 36 characters, incl spaces. 

Laura


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

I Pay /I Name.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That's funny, the name on the papers is the last thing I'd worry about. I name all my dogs whatever I want anyway, a call name is just that. I don't care if they have it on the papers or not. :lol:

If it's an older pup with a call name I don't like, I'll change it too. They're only dogs, they deal with it. :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the breeder has the right to name the pups. Call name is like Kristen said , who cares. The kennel name helps the breeder keep up with what he has done to get good working dogs. If the owner changes the kennel name then how can the breeder or people looking for pups from that line be able to find them without tons of trouble?

As a breeder, I will name my pups.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't want to look at or write a name all over the place that I don't like. You use/see the registered name quite a bit.

It's not a royal pain but I'd rather have the call name be the registered name if I'm trialing in Schutzhund. True, you only have to deal with it a few times during a trial and how many times can you possibly compete, but still, it would just be easier to have registered and call name the same. And my preference is that it be one that I choose if I pay for puppy.

Laura


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There are many dogs doing schutzhund that have and go by call names. I know, I use to call mine all kinds of names. LOL ( really no kiddin )


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I googled JESSI VON DER HAUS GILL and this what I got www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/7/662741.html


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Keith Earle said:


> I Pay /I Name.


Same here, except my dog came with the registered name already and I just left it. BUT, if I was paying for a new puppy that was nameless, I'd be pissed if they NAMED it for me. They want their kennel name on it, fine, no problem, even if they want to say "this pups from the B litter, pick a B name" that'd be fine, but to name it for me, no-go.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL wow a lot of people are hung up on a name on a piece of paper. You pay you name? Uh they pay breed and you WANT so yeah I thiink maybe they have the stronger case here. You want to decide the name on the registration papers? You put the trouble into breeding then. I swear to god people will nitpick everything.

Step 1 Find a dog you like
Step 2 Work the dog
Step 3 Call the dog whatever you want, papers don't matter
Step 3 Stop being a whiner over inconsequential bs


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

If you trial and do well, then the name Jessi von der Haus Gill comes up on the ranking list and if you chose the breeder well in the first place it's gratifying for you and h/er.

In Europe mostly, and in Switzerland where we are, the name of the dog is on the score book and the score book can only be issued on hand of the registration pedigree.

Rook is a good name, I agree, and why not call him so, but of no interest to other dog handlers and breeders. 

BTW "Blacky vom Gleisdreieck" in your pedigree was trained and worked at the BSP by the breeder's 10 year old son. Not just worked but trained. If he hadn't entered under his real name, we wouldn't know this.

My dogs always have a "special" name but that they don't answer to. Sometimes when I'm mad, it's the name of a certain dish from the country they originate from and I tell them that's the pot they'll land in:

Pot au Feu for the Briard
Feijodas for the Fila
and Curry Wurst for the two Germans


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> LOL wow a lot of people are hung up on a name on a piece of paper. You pay you name? Uh they pay breed and you WANT so yeah I thiink maybe they have the stronger case here. You want to decide the name on the registration papers? You put the trouble into breeding then. I swear to god people will nitpick everything.
> 
> Step 1 Find a dog you like
> Step 2 Work the dog
> ...


Yeah if I'm going to pay upwards of $1000 for something, I'm naming it. What's the big deal here? If they want their kennel name or say it's from a B litter, I'm glad to go along with that...but hell at least let me pick it. It's no different, when it comes up as say Bozo von Dorkhaus (example) on the roster it would show it's from their kennel still. It's not like I'm saying "hey you bred this dog but I want to put my own kennel name on it" - which is what I think you're referring to.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I think the breeder has the right to name the pups. Call name is like Kristen said , who cares. The kennel name helps the breeder keep up with what he has done to get good working dogs. If the owner changes the kennel name then how can the breeder or people looking for pups from that line be able to find them without tons of trouble?
> 
> As a breeder, I will name my pups.


The way most bulldog people handle this is the buyer name's the pup then adds the breeder's kennel name at the end.
for example:
TM's Swift Striking Katara of EWK -Eagle Wing Kennel (EWK) was the breeder...TM's (Taskmaster) is the kennel who owns the pup. I agree with some of the others in that if I bought it, I name it.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We name our litters, as we call them by their names from the get go. We do the AKC registration on line to the new owner.

We have had 1 person ask about another name within the naming (it was the B litter). We did it; no problem. Everyone else was fine, as they had the registered name and the call name.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Leave the name as is, and you can call the pup anything you want "Rook" it is - no need to add the call name to the registration papers.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think it's unreasonable to request the kennel surname. And I think it's despicable to use a kennelname where it doesn't belong, like "Rocko Faro Policia" or "Van den Heuvel's Queen Faro", whose breeding had no affiliation with the Policia or van den Heuvel kennels.


----------



## Barbara Earnhardt (Jul 28, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to request the kennel surname. And I think it's despicable to use a kennelname where it doesn't belong, like "Rocko Faro Policia" or "Van den Heuvel's Queen Faro", whose breeding had no affiliation with the Policia or van den Heuvel kennels.


I think it is a huge disrepect to the kennel when I see that. I will not even look at a website/dog that has done that as I feel they are trying to claim fame to all the hard work that that kennel has done. 

My question to the OPer is did you ask the kennel to name your puppy within the guildlines they use? most breeders will let you pick the name in the guidelines if you ask.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Daryl,

I have seen a bit of the opposite. People that buy a puppy or get one for stud fee and name it with their kennel name, even though they did not have anything to do with the breeding.

And present the puppy/dog as part of their breeding program......

Not quite straight.....


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If it was their stud that sired the litter, I don't see why not. Although, I'm not sure of any examples that could be named with _no direct involvement_ at all? Kind of curious, but understand if you'd rather PM than name names here.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Daryl,
> 
> I have seen a bit of the opposite. People that buy a puppy or get one for stud fee and name it with their kennel name, even though they did not have anything to do with the breeding.
> 
> ...


No definitely, not, and confusing.
We have GSDs here that do not have pedigrees and they receive a green score book as opposed to the red ones for registered dogs with pedigrees.

I saw one of the green ones carrying a registered kennel name, and as I knew the owners, I asked them about it and they said there was nothing they could do apart from probably legally having it protected.

I wonder why people buy bastards (have nothing against this) but then want to give them a Swiss Kennel Club's "protected" name. Doesn't make sense.


----------

